# Thanks for the inspiration!



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Thought I'd take the time to thank all of the great artists here on the forum. Your beautiful work has inspired me to include bettas in my work 

So... Yeah... Thanks


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Thought I'd take the time to thank all of the great artists here on the forum. Your beautiful work has inspired me to include bettas in my work
> 
> So... Yeah... Thanks


That was nice Teeney! i totally agree! Thanks to all those artists!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

am not sure am part of it but your welcome :-D
i just love your cartoons X3


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> am not sure am part of it but your welcome :-D
> i just love your cartoons X3


Hehe tank youu :3


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

your welcome ^-^


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I also love your cartoons!


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

Your cartoons are the cutest  Keep at it you rock!


----------

